# Cooler Master Storm Sniper



## Darksaber (Feb 5, 2009)

The CM Storm Sniper is Cooler Master's first offering of the new "CM Storm" branding. The gear is intended for the enthusiast, semi-pro or even professional gamer. That said, the Sniper is jam packed with unique features, all wrapped up on a beautiful design and incredible paint job.

*Show full review*


----------



## to6ko91 (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for hiding the cables this time ... much appreciated + looks better 
P.S. how did you manage to put the 8 pin between the mobo and the vga ??? could a 24 pin go there as well (asus p45 has the 24 pin there) and I am building a friend of mine cheap system which could include the p45


----------



## mep916 (Feb 12, 2009)

I seen this at Fry's the other day. It's a nice looking case.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2009)

I almost wish this was out at the same time as the HAF, I probably would have bought this instead.  A radiator in the top looks like a squeeze, but possible.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## mep916 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> I almost wish this was out at the same time as the HAF, I probably would have bought this instead.  A radiator in the top looks like a squeeze, but possible.
> 
> Thanks for the review.



Yeah, there are a lot of similarities to the 932, although between the two, I think I still prefer the HAF.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

mep916 said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of similarities to the 932, although between the two, I think I still prefer the HAF.



Well if you want a full tower case with alot of room and red fans then get a 932. But if you want a case with blue fans and alot of space the get a CMSS. This case is really nice and it really has alot of room.

I like it over the 932 if you don't have the space to put your stuff anywhere.


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 12, 2009)

to6ko91 said:


> thanks for hiding the cables this time ... much appreciated + looks better
> P.S. how did you manage to put the 8 pin between the mobo and the vga ??? could a 24 pin go there as well (asus p45 has the 24 pin there) and I am building a friend of mine cheap system which could include the p45



Well you have to see if your board has any caps or other electronic parts/pins beside the PCIe x16 slot. Chances are slim that there is anything big in that area, to keep the highest compatibility with GPU cards. Then you need to check if the GPU has a plastic piece sticking out in that area or not. some do, some do not. 

if you have none of that, then there is a hole about 10 mm x 15 mm. Plenty of space to place the cable there and then install the GPU.

cheers
DS


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the idea of the fan controller, I just think it would have been better if you could control individual fans instead of having one master speed control...looks like a great case though! Lovely review as always. Thanks DS!


----------



## to6ko91 (Feb 12, 2009)

Darksaber said:


> Well you have to see if your board has any caps or other electronic parts/pins beside the PCIe x16 slot. Chances are slim that there is anything big in that area, to keep the highest compatibility with GPU cards. Then you need to check if the GPU has a plastic piece sticking out in that area or not. some do, some do not.
> 
> if you have none of that, then there is a hole about 10 mm x 15 mm. Plenty of space to place the cable there and then install the GPU.
> 
> ...


my curent msi doesnt have any room but i will have to digg some p45 reviews to see if there are any caps


----------



## maculosa (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi!

I just got my new Storm Sniper this week and now i'm starting to build my new rig (as a noob)

I have a question about the Fan Molex connectors as they are not really labeled (as the review said)

When i unpacked the Case all the fan was already connected to the wire with 5 molex connector but there is few thing i'm not sure about!

I draw a diagram how the fan in my case was connected when i unpacked it.







- Rectangle with 4 sqare means a molex connector. 
- Black dot means metal pins in the molex connector
- when they are 2 rectangle with 4 square each means 2 molex connector connect together.

Anyone can tell me what's up with the molex where i put text with "?".

Thanks! and i'm sorry for my poor english. I tryed to explain it the best a can.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 16, 2009)

it looks like the stacker, the haf, and the cosmo together


----------

